# my lips..



## cheapglamour (Feb 26, 2009)

naturally my lips are a purple-ish.. pinkish color but more purple.

is this normal?


----------



## autumnschild (Feb 26, 2009)

"Cyanosis when warm is an indication that the blood does not have a high enough oxygen level." Could be due to poor circulation. However sometimes purple lips are normal for people with pale complexions. A lot of people seem to have purple lips with no other side effects so as long as you're feeling alright it should be fine but if it were me I would get it checked out just to be safe.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 26, 2009)

It sounds normal to me... if you're worried, ask your doctor.


----------

